# Word/Excel-Dateien mit Button öffnen



## JB (20. Jul 2006)

Moin,

ich hätt da gern mal n Problem 

Folgendes, ich habe mir ein kleines Dokumentenmanagementsystem programmiert. Also n ganz einfaches, eine AccessDB in der Infos über Word und Excel-Dateien stehen. Die Datensätze lese ich in eine JTable ein. Eine Spalte der JTable enthält den Ablagepfad des Dokuments auf meinem PC.
Jetzt würde ich gerne mit einem Button, wenn ich die Zelle in dem ein Ablagepfad steht mit der Maus selectiert habe, das Dokument unter dem entsprechendem Ablagepfad öffnen.

Ich hoffe ich habe mich nicht zu kompliziert ausgedrückt 

Hätte jemand ne Idee wie ich das anstellen könnte, oder könnte mir jemand sagen wie ich das anstellen soll?

Ich hab keine Idee wie ich das machen soll...

Ich bin sehr dankbar für jede Hilfe.

LG

JB


----------



## foobar (20. Jul 2006)

Wo liegt das Problem? Hol dir den selektierten Datensatz und oeffne die Datei.


----------



## JB (20. Jul 2006)

Den selectierten Datensatz zu holen ist kein Problem, aber die Datei zu öffnen schon.
Wie komme ich vom String "D:\Dokumente\Worddateien\Dokument.doc" zum öffnen der Datei?
Wenn Du mir sagen könntest wie ich die Datei öffnen soll wäre ich dir sehr verbunden 

LG

JB


----------



## Gast (20. Jul 2006)

Servus,
z.B. so unter Windows:

```
String d="D:\Dokumente\Worddateien\Dokument.doc";
Runtime.getRuntime().exec("rundll32 url.dll,FileProtocolHandler file:"+d);
```
siehe auch Forensuche.


----------



## Gast (20. Jul 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Servus,
> z.B. so unter Windows:
> 
> ```
> ...


Sorry, natürlich
String d="D:\\Dokumente\\Worddateien\\Dokument.doc";


----------



## JB (21. Jul 2006)

Vielen Dank, funktioniert einwandfrei 
Thema hat sich damit erledigt...

LG

JB


----------

